# הָרָה :: gender and tense



## nili95

What is the gender and tense of הָרָה in Judges 13:5 and Isaiah 7:14?


----------



## Drink

It is a feminine singular adjective (or participle) meaning "pregnant". Adjectives (and participles) do not have tense. Theoretically, the masculine form would be הָרֶה, but it does not exist since men cannot be pregnant.


----------



## amikama

Drink said:


> Theoretically, the masculine form would be הָרֶה, but it does not exist since men cannot be pregnant.


But there are expressions like הרה אסון, הרה גורל (in masculine form, with a figurative meaning).


----------



## Drink

amikama said:


> But there are expressions like הרה אסון, הרה גורל (in masculine form, with a figurative meaning).



Interesting. Are they pronounced הָרָה or הָרֶה? If הָרָה, would you say they are being used as past tense verbs or ungrammatically using the feminine form of the adjective?


----------



## hadronic

It's pronounced _hare_ in the masculine. 
This הרה adjective reminds me of עלה _'ala_,  breastfeeding animal.


----------



## amikama

With nikkud: הֲרֵה אָסוֹן
It behaves as an adjective.
הקרב היה הרה אסון
ההחלטה שהוא קיבל היתה הרת גורל והשפיעה על מהלך חייו


----------



## origumi

The masculine is הָרֶה, although in the Bible always feminine. H2030. Amikama's expressions show the construct state.


----------



## hadronic

And I don't think it's the participle form, since we already have הורים "parents" in the participle.


----------



## Drink

Ok, they are adjectival constructs, I didn't realize that at first. Thanks!


----------



## nili95

Thanks to all.

Returning to 'tense', how should one render Judges 13:5 

כִּי הִנָּךְ הָרָה וְיֹלַדְתְּ בֵּן​
I've found the following options among others ...

*The Jewish Study Bible*​
For you are going to conceive and bear a son; ...​
*The Complete Jewish Bible With Rashi Commentary*​
Because you shall conceive, and bear a son; ...​*United States Conference of Catholic Bishops - Bible: *

for you will conceive and bear a son; ...​
*The Old Testament Library: Judges - A commentary by Susan Niditch*​
For behold, you are pregnant, and will give birth to a son, ...​... where we have "*going to* conceive," "*shall* conceive," and "*will* conceive" versus "*are* pregnant." 

Thank you yet again.


----------



## Drink

nili95 said:


> Thanks to all.
> 
> Returning to 'tense', how should one render Judges 13:5
> 
> כִּי הִנָּךְ הָרָה וְיֹלַדְתְּ בֵּן​
> I've found the following options among others ...
> 
> *The Jewish Study Bible*​
> For you are going to conceive and bear a son; ...​
> *The Complete Jewish Bible With Rashi Commentary*​
> Because you shall conceive, and bear a son; ...​*United States Conference of Catholic Bishops - Bible:*
> 
> 
> for you will conceive and bear a son; ...​
> *The Old Testament Library: Judges - A commentary by Susan Niditch*​
> For behold, you are pregnant, and will give birth to a son, ...​... where we have "*going to* conceive," "*shall* conceive," and "*will* conceive" versus "*are* pregnant."
> 
> Thank you yet again.



Adjectives and participles have no tense, so it must be inferred from context and the interpretation is open to debate. The issue below is also relevant in determining the meaning of וְיֹלַדְתְּ.


*Moderator note: 
The discussion about וילדת has been moved to a new thread.*


----------

